# Parachute drops that go bad



## Herald (Apr 20, 2008)

Pay attention to the truck that is dropped by the C-130. The thing drops and just rolls and rolls and rolls. Also, the last drop. That's gotta hurt.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc2ibjiCQ0g&feature=related]YouTube - Parachute drop gone bad.[/ame]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 20, 2008)

ouch!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 20, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 28, 2008)

On that last guy, if he's got two legs, it looks like he broke them both.

As for the truck, assuming it didn't hit anything, it looks like you could hop in and turn the key, once you caught up with it.


----------

